# (III) Temperatura Mínima em Outubro de 2009



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 20:59)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Outubro de 2009, numa estação oficial em Portugal continental e ilhas.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2009 às 21:02)

0,0ºC a 0,9ºC


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2009 às 21:04)

>= 3ºC

Acredito que este mês não vá ser assim tão frio...


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 21:06)

-2,0ºC a -1,1ºC


----------



## David sf (29 Set 2009 às 21:35)

-1 a -0,1 graus. Lá para o fim do mês.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Set 2009 às 21:38)

-1ºC a -0.1ºC...
Candidatos são os do costume: 
Penhas Douradas
Lamas de Mouro
Montalegre
e Trás os Montes, no geral...


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2009 às 21:44)

Penso que apartir de segunda metade do mês talvez se chegue ao intervalo *-1,0ºC a -0,1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2009 às 22:05)

mr. phillip disse:


> -1ºC a -0.1ºC...
> Candidatos são os do costume:
> Penhas Douradas
> Lamas de Mouro
> ...



Também votei o mesmo, e não poderia estar mais de acordo...


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2009 às 09:34)

-1,1 a -2, provavelmente nas Penhas já para o final do mês.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Set 2009 às 09:44)

Vou para o intervalo 0,0ºC a 0,9ºC, mas não muito confiante, as noites agora estão melhores que em pleno Verão. Mas penso que ao longo do mês deverão descer as temperaturas, assim se espera.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2009 às 11:05)

Apostei no intervalo entre -2,0ºC a -1,1ºC.

Como eu terei (com pouca certeza mas alguma fé) cerca de 0ºC, acho que noutros lados os valores serão mais baixos.
Não é Dezembro ou Janeiro mas é Outubro - daí que as mínimas já possam ser negativas mas _"fraquinhas"_


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2009 às 11:10)

-1,0ºC a -0,1ºC

mais para o meio/fim do mês...


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2009 às 12:05)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas entre os *-1,1ºC* e os *-2,0ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Set 2009 às 12:11)

>= 3ºC

Visto o calor que se aproxima, não acredito em temperaturas muito baixas.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (30 Set 2009 às 13:55)

Eu aposto nos 3 ºC lol


----------



## thunderboy (30 Set 2009 às 16:02)

0ºC»»0.9ºC
A ver vamos


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 18:48)

-2,0ºC a -1,1ºC em Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2009 às 22:16)

<=-3,1ºc


----------



## meteo (30 Set 2009 às 22:26)

-1,0ºC a -0,1ºC..Apesar destas noites por aqui serem de Verão com noites tropicais ou nos 19 graus,acho e espero que arrefeça..E no fim do mes uma mínima negativa.


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 23:19)

*-3,0ºC a -2,1ºC *

Só porque ainda ninguém votou neste intervalo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Set 2009 às 23:23)

<= -3,1 ºc


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 12:04)

Temperatura hoje em Lamas de Moutro:


----------



## N_Fig (26 Out 2009 às 21:53)

Afinal quem é que ganhou (ou está a ganhar, que o mês ainda não acbou...)?


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2009 às 22:34)

N_Fig disse:


> Afinal quem é que ganhou (ou está a ganhar, que o mês ainda não acbou...)?



Fizeste a pergunta e deste a resposta... o mês ainda não terminou, só no final se saberá. Segundo sei, os valores da sondagem não foram ultrapassados, pelo que a mesma se mantêm até fim do mês.


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2009 às 23:12)

Até ao dia de hoje o intervalo ganhador é o de -1,0ºC a -0,1ºC, e não creio que até ao fim do mês isso se altere.


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2009 às 00:30)

Fil disse:


> Até ao dia de hoje o intervalo ganhador é o de -1,0ºC a -0,1ºC, e não creio que até ao fim do mês isso se altere.



Eu sou um dos felizes contemplados desse intervalo

Mas esperemos pelo final do mês


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2009 às 15:34)

Apesar de não ter vindo no Boletim climatológico de Outubro, na análise aos extremos diários das EMAs no mês de Outubro, concluí-se que a temperatura mínima mais baixa foi registada em Miranda do Douro. 
Lamas de Mouro e Carrazêda de Ansiães, que também desceram a baixo dos 0ºC, mas não tanto como Miranda do Douro.





Uma vez que mesmo esta estação não desceu a baixo dos -1ºC, o intervalo que ganhou esta sondagem foi:

*-1,0ºC a -0,1ºC *

E os vencedores foram:

*David sf, Fil, meteo, mr. phillip, MSantos, Pedro, Snifa*

Parabéns!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Nov 2009 às 22:25)

Parabéns a esses membros. Também não se pode ganhar tudo.


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2009 às 00:59)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar de não ter vindo no Boletim climatológico de Outubro, na análise aos extremos diários das EMAs no mês de Outubro, concluí-se que a temperatura mínima mais baixa foi registada em Miranda do Douro.
> Lamas de Mouro e Carrazêda de Ansiães, que também desceram a baixo dos 0ºC, mas não tanto como Miranda do Douro.
> 
> 
> ...



Ganhei


----------



## meteo (10 Nov 2009 às 01:33)

MSantos disse:


> Ganhei



Também ganhei,aliás ganhou imensa gente nesta votação


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2009 às 13:05)

Só não acerto no Euromilhões. Acertei nas Tmin de Setembro e Outubro e na Tmax de Outubro.

Gostava, como sugestão, de propôr um modelo de jogo entre nós, semelhante ao feito em Espanha, 

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index/meteopred.html

As condições dependem obviamente das possibilidades de assimilação de dados, mas para facilitar, em vez da aposta por fim de semana podíamos manter as apostas mensais, mas com pontuações acumuladas. Não é necessário haver prémios, seja só pelo divertimento.


----------

